# what route do you suggest?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I intend to travel from the UK next june to Mar Menor on the south east coast of Spain to kite surf for 6weeks or so, perhaps mid june to mid aug.

I have never been in Spain with my camper

From a £ point of view, would you suggest a ferry from UK to Spain or to drive from France to Spain

thanx in advance


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*travel*

I think Bilbao or Santander ferry is a better option if you are just travelling as oppose to sightseeing through France, the cost are slightly more, but if you consider fuel, wear and tear and driving hours, not too much difference, either way enjoy !
Will there be enough wind at that time of year ?


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*I have no idea of the cost, do you?*

Last summer, it cost about 80 euro on toll roads to go half way through France in 1 direction, so I assume 300 euro in total for tolls for return trip through france, plus perhaps the same in diesel

then theres the cost of campsites both ways, say 20 euro per night for 6 nights

thats approx 700 euro, so it now depends on the cost of the ferry!

I presume there will be plenty wind, have to do my homework on that yet!


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
 in march this year,we travelled to mar menor via portsmouth / santander one way on brittany ferries, pont aven. the price was 328.00 that was for 2 adults, dog, inside cabin, and m/home. probably cost more than driving, but we found it very relaxing before the 600 plus miles in spain. we came back up through france (slowly) in june. crossing at calais. we enjoyed both journeys and will definately go that route again.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We do Valencia to the UK quite often. It can be done in three days of reasonable toll-free driving at about 90kph max. We normally take four days or more and do a bit of sightseeing on the way.

We stay at aires, usually free and the total cost is about 300€ return for diesel. My MH averages 9.5L/100kms.

Add the cost of a ferry, about £60-80 return.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

philbre said:


> I intend to travel from the UK next june to Mar Menor on the south east coast of Spain *to kite surf for 6weeks *or so, perhaps mid june to mid aug.
> 
> Blimey,wont your arms get tired :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Les


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

derek500 said:


> We do Valencia to the UK quite often. It can be done in three days of reasonable toll-free driving at about 90kph max. We normally take four days or more and do a bit of sightseeing on the way.
> 
> We stay at aires, usually free and the total cost is about 300€ return for diesel. My MH averages 9.5L/100kms.
> 
> Add the cost of a ferry, about £60-80 return.


Agree with Derek, we did it twice this year, a lazy 4 day drive or can be done in two, toll free and staying in aires, total cost £180 diesel each way.

Ferry £60. Simples


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Drive from calais, through France, It will only take you a few days, you say your going for 6 weeks, look at the cost of ferry to Bilbao, compare that with the cost of ferry + Tolls (Tolls about £90) if you do the full length via Lyon.


----------

